# Konfiguration vom ampache schlägt fehl [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt ampache installiert und die vhost config auch funktionell hab macht mir das ampache configskript Probleme :

Schritt 1 erstellt die mysql-DB und einen DB-User.

Schritt 2 erzeugt eine ampache.cfg.php Datei, welche ich downloaden kann.

Das Skript sagt, man soll die Datei im Webpfad von ampache unter /config ablegen :

```
This steps takes the basic config values and generates the config file. It will prompt you to download the config file. Please put the downloaded config file in /config
```

Wenn ich das mache kommt als nächstes :

```
Error: Config file detected, Ampache is already installed
```

Wenn ich das File nicht dort ablege und unten auf "Weiter zu Schritt 3" klicke, ists auch nicht recht :

```
Error: Config file not found or Unreadable 
```

Egal was ich mache, zu Schritt 3 "Administrations Benutzer erstellen" komme ich nie.

Kommt mir schon etwas spanisch vor.

Wenn ich das so hinnehme und ohne Schritt 3 zu beneden direkt die Hauptseite aufrufe mag er das auch nicht :

```
PHP Version     [    OK     ]      This tests to make sure that you are running a version of PHP that is known to work with Ampache.

Mysql for PHP    [    OK     ]    This test checks to see if you have the mysql extensions loaded for PHP. These are required for Ampache to work.

PHP Session Support    [    OK     ]    This test checks to make sure that you have PHP session support enabled. Sessions are required for Ampache to work.

PHP ICONV Support    [    OK     ]    This test checks to make sure you have Iconv support installed. Iconv support is required for Ampache

PHP PCRE Support    [    OK     ]    This test makes sure you have PCRE support compiled into your version of PHP, this is required for Ampache.

PHP PutENV Support    [    OK     ]    This test makes sure that PHP isn't running in SafeMode and that we are able to modify the memory limits. While not required, without these abilities some features of ampache may not work correctly

Ampache.cfg.php Exists    [    OK     ]    This attempts to read /config/ampache.cfg.php If this fails either the ampache.cfg.php is not in the correct locations or it is not currently readable by your webserver.

Ampache.cfg.php Configured?    [ ERROR ]    This test makes sure that you have set all of the required configuration variables and that we are able to completely parse your config file

DB Connection    [ ERROR ]    This attempts to connect to your database using the values from your ampache.cfg.php

DB Inserted    [ ERROR ]    This checks a few key tables to make sure that you have successfully inserted the ampache database and that the user has access to the database

Web Path    [ ERROR ]    This test makes sure that your web_path variable is set correctly and that we are able to get to the index page. If you do not see the ampache logo here then your web_path is not set correctly. 
```

Ist da schon jemand weitergekommen mit? 

Oder kann mir evtl. jemand sein funktionierendes config File posten?

Oder mag er meine vhost config nicht?

----------

## Louisdor

Hi! Es ist bei mir schon eine Weile her, als ich mir ampache mal eingerichtet hatte, doch es funktioniert noch.  :Wink: 

Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich auch eine Weile gebraucht hatte, bis ich das gescheit am Laufen hatte.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Oder kann mir evtl. jemand sein funktionierendes config File posten?

 

Hier ist mal meine aktuelle ampache.cfg.php ohne die Kommentare, damit es nicht so lang wird.

Nun musst Du mal schauen, was passt.  :Smile:  

```

##<?php exit(); ?>##

####################

# General Config   #

####################

config_version = 3

web_path = "/ampache"

local_host = "localhost"

local_db = "ampache"

local_username = "admin"

local_pass = "password"

local_length = "900"

remember_length = "900"

sess_name = "ampache"

sess_cookielife = "0"

sess_cookiesecure = "0"

auth_methods = "mysql"

catalog_file_pattern = "mp3|mpc|m4p|m4a|mp4|aac|ogg|rm|wma|asf|flac|spx|ra|ape|shn|wv"

require_session = "true"

tag_order = "id3v2"

tag_order = "id3v1"

tag_order = "file"

use_auth = "yes"

ratings = "true"

album_art_order = "id3"

album_art_order = "folder"

album_art_order = "amazon"

show_album_art = "true"

amazon_base_urls = "http://webservices.amazon.com"

max_amazon_results_pages = "1"

debug_level = "5"

site_charset = "iso-8859-1"

refresh_limit = "60"

search_field = "song_title"

search_type = "fuzzy"

downsample_cmd = "mp3splt -qnf %FILE% %OFFSET% %EOF% -o - | lame --mp3input -q 3 -b %SAMPLE% -S - -"

transcode_m4a = "true"

transcode_m4a_target    = mp3 

transcode_flac          = true

transcode_flac_target   = mp3

stream_cmd_flac         = flac -dc %FILE% | lame -b 128 -S - - 

stream_cmd_m4a = "faad -f 2 -w "%FILE%" | lame -r -b 128 -S - -"

rss_main_title = "Ampache for the love of Music"

rss_main_description = "Rss feed for Ampache so you can monitor who is listening to what"

rss_main_copyright = "copyright (c) Speedy B for Ampache"
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## tazinblack

Danke für das Configfile. Hat leider nicht geholfen.

Habs aber inzwischen auch gefunden (und für den Fall, dass da noch jemand drüber stolpert) :

Es liegt an php. Die aktuellen Versionen (bei mir dev-lang/php-5.2.9-r2) reagieren anders und lesen das configfile nicht korrekt aus.

Ich hab jetzt upgegradet auf die unstable Version (www-apps/ampache-3.4.4), hab das configfile gelöscht und nochmal den Installer durchlaufen.

Jetzt gehts.

Dann kann ich mich mal weiter durchwühlen, wie hier alles funktioniert.

----------

